# GAA/JOAD & GAA State Indoor @ GSU



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 13, 2017)

The GSU Shooting Sports Education Center will be hosting the GAA/JOAD and GAA State Indoor Shoots in February!

February 4, 2017
GAA/JOAD State Indoor 

February 5, 2017
GAA State Indoor

For more information and to register:
http://recreation.georgiasouthern.edu/ssec/special-events/

Questions?  hedgar@georgiasouthern.edu or 912-478-7732


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 13, 2017)

thx michelle


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 13, 2017)

ricky was telling me one has to go to the usaa web site and click on a special one time shoot link to shoot gaa with an nfaa membership??  do we have to do this??


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 14, 2017)

*NFAA members*

Yes, you have to go to the USA Archery Website, click on membership / join now / Temporary membership (NFAA only).  It doesn't cost anything, but is required for this sanctioned shoot. 

Holly


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 15, 2017)

thanks holly I would have never figured it out


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 25, 2017)

*1:00pm lines are full*

The 1:00pm shooting lines for the GAA JOAD and GAA Shoot are full.  You can still register online for the 9am line, but don't wait until the last minute as we only have so many available spots!


----------

